# هل ترغب..في الاستـمتـاع بقضـاء أجمــل أوقــات الإسترخـاء مع أنـــواع المســاج الصحي



## مسوقة26 (2 يناير 2012)

هل ترغب..
في الاستـمتـــاع بقضـــاء أجمــل أوقـــــات الإسترخــــاء مع أنـــواع المســـاج الصحــي والمفيـــد بزيــت الزيتـــون الطبيعــــي في غرف vip ومستقلة ، بالإضافــــة لخدماتنـــــا المجانيـــــة المقدمــــة لعملائنــــا من حمـــــام البخـــــار والســــاونا التــي تعطـــي الجسم مزيــــد من الدفــئ في ظـــل الأجــــــــــواء البـــــــــاردة.


هل ترغبين..
في اهداء زوجـــك يــوم مميــز يتمتــع في بأحلــى باقـــة من الباقــــات المميــزة مع عروضــــنا المشتملــة على ( حمـــام مغربــي - حمــــام بخــــار - ســــاونـــا - مســـاج vip ) وبأسعـــار مميــزة، والباقة الأميــز وهــي باقــة تجهـــيز العــرســـان والمشتملــة علــى (حمـــام مغربــي ملكـــي - حمـــام بخــــار - ســــاونـــا - بــدي كيــر ومنيكيــر - مســــاج vip )

كــل هــذا وأكثــر ستجــدونــه فـي مركــزكــم

درة الأمــــاكـــن





























للحجز والاستفسار
014721760 - 0581009928
Email: [email protected]​


----------

